# These arrows are sick!!!!!!!!



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

I just received my darkhorse arrows and man are these things sweet, I can not wait to get these things fletched up and sliing them at a few targets. So far these arrows have already surpassed my expectations from just looking at them


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Trust me these shoot as good as they look! Guys that have had the opportunity to shoot them have provided some real positive feedback on these arrows and have reported some serious arrow on arrow contact... so a word of warning- go easy on shooting groups!! I know its too tempting to do with new arrows right?!
These arrows recover extremely quick off the string and the higher mass off the front creates some excellent FOC for the arrow, not only does this boost accuracy but makes for a long bomb monster! One of our staff shooters in Vancouver told me he was suprised at how well a standard size arrow was grouping at 140yards(guys a serious competitve shooter, his club has a spot they can play with those ranges!) so enjoy buddy - give me a thourgh review when you've shot them a bunch! 
A few last notes for you, build them according to label orientation(Darkhorse logo to back) as the front has a slightly smaller I.D. with more material there. Secondly index your vane/nock orientation to the red line on the back of the arrow, this is the 'backbone' of the spine in each arrow and will ensure the highest performance possiable from your Darkhorse arrows!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Can we see some pics of these arrows?
Where can i find the full set of specs?


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

340 - 8.9gpi, 400 - 7.2gpi, 500 - 6.2gpi ID front - .242, ID BACK .244 You can find the basic specs on the webpage, as well as ebay.ca. One of my Staff Shooters in Vancouver took some excellent pics if I can shrink them down I will post them for you.
Thanks for the interest, now if I can only introduce them to a blacktail!!!


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Pics*









The files of the pics I spoke about were way to big - I have bow hunting skills but no computer skills - girls only like guys who have skills!!


----------

